# Immigration to Canada from UAE



## karthikkiran (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi to all , 

I would like to connect with aspiring applicants from UAE .

I have just started working on my application . 

Thanks ,


----------



## rocker91 (Apr 2, 2015)

karthikkiran said:


> Hi to all ,
> 
> I would like to connect with aspiring applicants from UAE .
> 
> ...


Hello,
i`m also right now in UAE planning to apply for canadian residence permit sometimes next year , i wish you could shed some light on the subject.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

rocker91 said:


> Hello,
> i`m also right now in UAE planning to apply for canadian residence permit sometimes next year , i wish you could shed some light on the subject.


I am assuming that you want to come as a skilled worker, yes? If so, please have a look at the video in this thread.


----------



## rocker91 (Apr 2, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I am assuming that you want to come as a skilled worker, yes? If so, please have a look at the video in this thread.


yes exactly i dont have much idea about these, also what is the difference between express entry and quebec skilled worker program

thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You must go through Express Entry to get to Canada.... the Quebec Skilled Worker program alone _will *not*_ get you into Canada.

Quebec Skilled Worker program is run by the Quebec provincial government and is a way to enhance your CRS ranking. 

Express Entry is run by the federal government and is the only way to get permission to come to Canada as a Skilled Worker.


----------



## karthikkiran (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi , 

Any link/advice on WES - world education services .

I have done my BE from India ( Bangalore ) & Masters from an Australian University ( Based out of UAE)


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Google is your friend...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

karthikkiran said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Any link/advice on WES - world education services .
> 
> I have done my BE from India ( Bangalore ) & Masters from an Australian University ( Based out of UAE)


Your Indian degree might not be considered equivalent to a Canadian degree.


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

colchar said:


> Your Indian degree might not be considered equivalent to a Canadian degree.


Hi mate!
We all appreciate you trying to help but for once could you please stop saying that Indian degree might not be an equivalent of Candian one. See the stats on the number of people migrating to Canada (and I would not provide them here as I know you are capable of doing the search). If the number is so high, it should be safe to assume that most of our degrees and educational institutions are recognised and considered at par with that of Canadian degree. Not featuring amongst Top 100 in the world is something we are catching up on. 

I would suggest you guiding the people by saying to do an elementary check using free services provided by the likes of WES if their degree would be considered equivalent to Canadian degree. 

It's just a suggestion and I know you are amongst the group of people who welcome skilled immigrants just like every other Canadian.

Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vibhu1212 said:


> Hi mate!
> We all appreciate you trying to help but for once could you please stop saying that Indian degree might not be an equivalent of Candian one.


No, because it is the truth. Or are we not supposed to tell the truth here?





> See the stats on the number of people migrating to Canada (and I would not provide them here as I know you are capable of doing the search). If the number is so high, it should be safe to assume that most of our degrees and educational institutions are recognised and considered at par with that of Canadian degree.



Do you have even the slightest clue about how many people come here from India but cannot find work in their fields because their degrees are not recognized or are not considered equivalent to Canadian degrees? There are countless immigrants from Inida working in fields that have nothing to do with their education. The information is easy to find, try looking it up.

The stories about doctors from India working as Toronto cab drivers are true:

Overqualified immigrants really are driving taxis in Canada - The Globe and Mail


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd agree with Colchar... I was trained as a pharmacy tech in Canada and even worked for 2 years in a British run hospital in the Caribbean, but when I moved to the UK, I was informed that my skills were not considered to be equivalent to that in the UK. If I wanted to work in a pharmacy, I would have to upgrade my training.

When I was working in Canada, I worked with a pharmacist trained in Sri Lanka. Although she had a pharmacy degree and had lived and worked in the UK, that wasn't enough for the authorities in Canada and she had to do some upgrading before she could become registered as a pharmacist.

So, it's not unusual for there to be variants in education and training between countries, even between First World western countries.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Until the new system came in place (Express Entry), your credentials didn't have to be evaluated when you applied. It only happened when you were already in Canada and wanted to attend a College/University/Postsecondary/Postgraduate education or training at a publicly funded school. That was the timing lots of immigrants found out that they didn't have the equivalent of a Bachelor or Master degree. :-( 
Now, the system is different and you will need a educational credential assessment before you can apply to come to Canada. So now you will at least find out before you put in a lot of money.


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

colchar said:


> No, because it is the truth. Or are we not supposed to tell the truth here?


Honest answers are much appreciated. Not many people do this noble deed these days. Thanks for that.






colchar said:


> Do you have even the slightest clue about how many people come here from India but cannot find work in their fields because their degrees are not recognized or are not considered equivalent to Canadian degrees? There are countless immigrants from Inida working in fields that have nothing to do with their education. The information is easy to find, try looking it up.
> 
> The stories about doctors from India working as Toronto cab drivers are true:
> 
> Overqualified immigrants really are driving taxis in Canada - The Globe and Mail


I agree to that put there is another side of the coin, the number of Indians taking up highly specialised jobs and giving Canadian's a very stiff competition. I'm sure you would agree with me that landing a job in one's area of expertise is more dependent on the efforts put in by a person than a degree. I know of graduates from the same university, one of them being exceptional in the area and another still struggling to land the first job into the area of their study. 

But that is not what I wanted to convey, my point was the number of Indian educational institutions being accepted as equivalent by WES or other assessing authorities. I hope I've articulated my point of view in more organised way and makes much more sense now.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vibhu1212 said:


> I'm sure you would agree with me that landing a job in one's area of expertise is more dependent on the efforts put in by a person than a degree.



Unless one's education is recognized no amount of effort will matter.





> But that is not what I wanted to convey, my point was the number of Indian educational institutions being accepted as equivalent by WES or other assessing authorities.



And a large number aren't. Hell, there is an institution that is mentioned here with some regularity and its degrees aren't even accepted in India! That case made its way to the courts in India.


----------

